# Need Thoughts On Ehiem Pro II Filter??



## Kimberly (Jan 22, 2012)

So i found a tank that i fell in love with on my local craigslist. Its a 125 gallon with stand and hood. The guy said he can either sell it with the Ehiem pro II filter or with out it.

I want to get your guys' thoughts on the filter. I want to make sure it is worth it if i buy the packaged deal.

Anyone with experience with this filter or a similar one? Do you like it? Quality good?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

If you get it for the right price, take the filter. It is a good filter. You could use just a little more filtration than it offers, but a tank that big should either have a huge filter that wont fit under the stand, or two smaller canisters that will. This is a good one to start with. Get another filter before adding too many fish.

BTW, much better font!


----------



## Kimberly (Jan 22, 2012)

bmlbytes said:


> If you get it for the right price, take the filter. It is a good filter. You could use just a little more filtration than it offers, but a tank that big should either have a huge filter that wont fit under the stand, or two smaller canisters that will. This is a good one to start with. Get another filter before adding too many fish.
> 
> BTW, much better font!


I have two HOB filters on my 75g now that are rated for 55g. I was planning on putting those on the 125 as well as that canister. Would this be enough filtration? I don't plan on increasing my fish very much. Maybe down the road another schooling fish. And i suppose when the fry are grown i might keep some.

Haha thanks! I want you guys to be able to read my posts :D


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Kimberly said:


> I have two HOB filters on my 75g now that are rated for 55g. I was planning on putting those on the 125 as well as that canister. Would this be enough filtration? I don't plan on increasing my fish very much. Maybe down the road another schooling fish. And i suppose when the fry are grown i might keep some.
> 
> Haha thanks! I want you guys to be able to read my posts :D


The canister alone is probably good for the fish you currently have. If you add more the two HOB filters will make up for it.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

eheim is probably the best filter on the market....a little pricey but worth it...take it.....
then i would add the HOB to back it up..or sometime down the road pick up an Aquaclear 110 as a backup..


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

I have 3 of them, they're the only canister filters I really like. The eheim classics are also good, but the Pro II series are more convenient to clean since they have media baskets and priming pumps. I bought them all used, and aside from the hose missing from one the only thing I've ever had to replace was the main seal gasket (giant O-ring) when they started leaking.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Its a good filter, but there are better brands and better models out there. Usually when you buy a setup like that you can get it for cheap, if you can get it for under 50 bucks as a package deal I would take it. Personally I would still add more filters for that tank too, remember there is no such thing as too much filtration.


----------

